# SRAM PC-58 8 speed chain



## Goldcoast (19 Mar 2013)

Clearing out a draw and just found a 8 speed chain. God knows how long it's been in there for but it's brand new/unopened . 

If anybody wants it just cover the postage cost or if there is a forum charity I'll send it on.


----------



## oldfatfool (19 Mar 2013)

Aargh just bought one last week!!


----------



## HovR (19 Mar 2013)

Yes please, I'll happily take it if that's ok! 

If you send me a PM with the postage costs and your PayPal and I should be able to send it right over.


----------



## Goldcoast (19 Mar 2013)

Always the way oldfatfool


----------



## Goldcoast (19 Mar 2013)

HovR it's all yours


----------



## rockyraccoon (19 Mar 2013)

Aargh I need one... oh well..


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Apr 2013)

I'm assuming that this is gone?


----------



## Goldcoast (20 Apr 2013)

Yes, gone now.


----------

